# Need some book search help



## granfire (Jun 25, 2019)

a couple of books my husband read (back when the earth was cooling)

The Five Fingers - the story of 5 special ops in Vietnam.

Charlie Mike - a true story about Vietnam. 

I don't know the authors. 
and it's not what I read, so Ia m of little help there


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 25, 2019)

Found them on amazon. First is like 45 bucks, second claims to be 10

Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Five Fingers, The

https://www.amazon.com/Charlie-Mike-Heroes-Brought-Mission/dp/1451677308


----------



## granfire (Jun 25, 2019)

thanks! I think I will take a pass on the 45 one for now!  
I trusted my husband (DUH) when he said he couldn't find them.


----------



## frank raud (Jun 26, 2019)

The Five Fingers: The Story of the Dirtiest Mission of the Vietnam War by Rivers, G Hudson, J: Corgi  - Anybook Ltd.


----------

